# Installing BFME2 - W3D.big error



## Te2

hi all

i searched for w3d.big error and i got here
i have got the same problem as HEKTIC and the game.dat forum doesnot help
also i can't install the game in safe mode as it gives the same error 
please help


----------



## Te2

*Re: [SOLVED] problem re-installing LOTR:battle for middle earth 2*

the problem i have is during installing the game although the install used to complete successfully on my older computer 
now i get the message :

a problem occured when trying to transfer the file 'W3D.big' from the media
do you want to retry to copy the file, or cancel the installation?

My specs :

AMD X2-5200
Ram : 2*1 GB Plojk
MB : MSI - K9A Platinum (crossfire ready)
VGA : Geforce nvidia 8500 (512 Mb) (does it make a problem with the TI chipset on the MB?)
DVD-RWR sony 



it is really annoying and i can't install the game on neither xp nor vista


----------



## Te2

*Re: game.dat error bfme2*



hektic said:


> ok, so when i play lord of the rings:battle for middle earth 2, everything works fine, and then when i play the expansion pack, rise of the witch king, it gets all these crashes and gives me an error message that says :" game.dat has encountered a serious problem and needs to close....". it was working fine for about a day, then it started acting up.
> if anyone has any even REMOTELY possibly solutions il take them all in arms wide open.
> thank you for your help........xx


please tell me how u installed the game in the first place with that error oh w3d.big you had


----------



## teutoniswolf

*Re: [SOLVED] problem re-installing LOTR:battle for middle earth 2*

yeah vista is killin me lol


----------



## hektic

*Re: [SOLVED] problem re-installing LOTR:battle for middle earth 2*

TE2 i thinks its our graphics card, maybe not THAT compatible with the game


----------



## hektic

*Re: game.dat error bfme2*

install in safe mode, if it doesn't work, reboot and retry.
Te2, this game is NOT worth the amount of trouble and stress it puts you through in order to play it, its really not that good


----------



## Te2

sorry hektic i was so late for the reply

you know i have that thing for strategy games and i played LOTR - BFME and it was awesome
i thought the sequel should be as good

i tries installing in the safe mode of both xp and vista but it just gives the same error
it is really annoying
and i think it is the processor not the graphics card 
i don't know but the AMD is driving me
crazy


----------



## Caedus2008

I had the same problem and it was becuase of inner rim of the cd being dirty so make sure your cd is completly clean ok... ive seen other tech forums giving out drastic and overcomplicated ways of installing bfme2 so check the disk 1st before you do anything.


----------



## Eaglelance

I had the same error as well, but i found a solution to install the game all by myself. It might be tiring:sigh: but it actually works... ( I am using texture1.big as an example...)

1. Copy all the files from the DVD to a new folder or name it 'Backup'

2. Install the game until it says something about wanting you to retry and cancel the installation (DO NOT cancel it first)

3. Take a note about the name of the .BIG FILE(ex. texture1.big)

4. Go to the program files and search for Electronic Arts or maybe EA games

5. In the folder, You should be able to find a folder named 'The Battle for Middle-earth (tm) II'. Then, enter the folder.

6. In the folder, you can find the .BIG file(ex. texture1.big) or the one that the setup could not continue to install.

7. Copy the .BIG file into a new folder or name it 'Later copy' as you will need it after installing

8. Now, cancel the installation. Go to the 'Backup' folder, find the .BIG file(ex. texture1.big) and delete it.( The .BIG file might be in a RAR file or just exposed... Mine is in a RAR file ) 

9. Start the setup again to install the game and the .BIG file(ex texture1.big) will not appear again. YOU might encounter Some other .BIG file in the installation process... Just do the same thing, that's all...

10. After you have installed the game( The process of the installation might not reach 100%) Go to the Later copy folder and copy or cut all the files to the 'The Battle for Middle-earth (tm) II' folder.

11. You should be able to play now. :laugh: If it doesn't, well at least you learned something....

I would be sorry if you found some difficulties about understanding my English. I am only 15 and i'm a Chinese, okay? Show some Mercy.....ray:


----------

